# encontrar una habitación



## sabrinita85

¡Hola!
¿Podéis corregirme este trocito de texto, por favor?
Gracias 

_Soy una chica italiana que llegará a España en febrero.
Preferiría encontrar una habitación cerca de la universidad, que tenga varias comodidades (por ejemplo la lavadora).
Me gustaría compartir el piso con una chica fiable, tranquila y de confianza.
Hablo italiano, un poco de inglés y sé hablar bastante bien el español._


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Podéis corregirme este trocito de texto, por favor?
> Gracias
> 
> _Soy una chica italiana que llegará a España en febrero.
> Preferiría encontrar una habitación cerca de la universidad, que tenga varias comodidades (por ejemplo  lavadora).
> Me gustaría compartir el piso con una chica fiable, tranquila y de confianza.
> Hablo italiano, un poco de inglés y sé hablar bastante bien el español._



La parola "comodidades" non suona molto normale qui. Infatti, tu non vuoi una camera con la lavatrice dentro, suppongo! Io direi che gli appartamenti in affitto, dove si noleggiano camere, hanno di solito una lavatrice, ma dipende del prezzo. Se vai a Barcellona, per esempio, dovrai pagare tantissimo per una stanza piccolissima e senza molte "comodidades". Nel tuo caso, tu hai bisogno di una "habitación en piso compartido con lavadora, etc.".

Tu menzioni anche "una chica fiable, tranquila y de confianza"... esiste questo?

Addesso sarai in Spagna dal febbraio. Benvenuta!


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> La parola "comodidades" non suona molto normale qui. Infatti, tu non vuoi una camera con la lavatrice dentro, suppongo! Io direi che gli appartamenti in affitto, dove si *affittano *camere, hanno di solito una lavatrice, ma dipende del prezzo. Se vai a Barcellona, per esempio, dovrai pagare tantissimo per una stanza piccolissima e senza molte "comodidades". Nel tuo caso, tu hai bisogno di una "habitación en piso compartido con lavadora, etc.".


 ok, lo escribiré así!



> Tu menzioni anche "una chica fiable, tranquila y de confianza"... esiste questo?


 Eso espero!!! ¿Pido demasiado?



> Addesso sarai in Spagna *da *febbraio. Benvenuta!


 Grazie


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Eso espero!!! ¿Pido demasiado?



Un'espressione più abituale nel contesto degli appartamenti in affitto sarebbe "persona responsable", o in questo caso "chica responsable".


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Un'espressione più abituale nel contesto degli appartamenti in affitto sarebbe "persona responsable", o in questo caso "chica responsable".


Vale Ceci, muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Cecilio

De nada, Sabri!


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Podéis corregirme este trocito de texto, por favor?
> Gracias
> 
> _Soy una chica italiana que llegará a España en febrero._
> _Preferiría encontrar una habitación cerca de la universidad, que tenga varias comodidades (por ejemplo*,* la lavadora)._
> _Me gustaría compartir el piso con una chica fiable, tranquila y de confianza. */chica responsable.(más corto)*_
> _Hablo italiano, un poco de inglés y sé hablar bastante bien el español._


 
Está todo correcto (excepto la coma, pero no tiene importancia).
Se puede decir de mil maneras.

Se supone que si eres italiana hablas italiano. 
Yo diría : 
Hablo español perfectamente/muy bien y un poco de inglés/me defiendo en inglés.
Domino el español y me defiendo en inglés.
Hablo un español fluido y un poco de inglés/me defiendo en inglés.

Con "perfectamente" se sobreentiende  que es "casi" perfecto, como cuando alguien dice que es "bilingüe" (siempre comete pequeños errores)


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Está todo correcto (excepto la coma, pero no tiene importancia).
> Se puede decir de mil maneras.
> 
> Se supone que si eres italiana hablas italiano.
> Yo diría :
> Hablo español perfectamente/muy bien y un poco de inglés/me defiendo en inglés.
> Domino el español y me defiendo en inglés.
> Hablo un español fluido y un poco de inglés/me defiendo en inglés.
> 
> Con "perfectamente" se sobreentiende  que es "casi" perfecto, como cuando alguien dice que es "bilingüe" (siempre comete pequeños errores)


Gracias por tus consejos!!


----------



## femmejolie

Ma figurati! (ahora que lo pienso, fiable y de confianza son sinónimos)


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> (Adesso) sarai in Spagna da febbraio. Benvenuta!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Podéis corregirme este trocito de texto, por favor?
> Gracias
> 
> _Soy una chica italiana que llegará a España en febrero._
> _Preferiría encontrar una habitación cerca de la universidad, que tenga varias comodidades (por ejemplo la lavadora)._
> _Me gustaría compartir el piso con una chica fiable, tranquila y de confianza._
> _Hablo italiano, un poco de inglés y sé hablar bastante bien el español._


Yo pondría:
_Soy una chica italiana que llegará a España en febrero._
_Busco_ _una habitación individual preferiblemente cerca de la universidad en un piso bien equipado._ 
_Me gustaría compartir el piso con una chica responsable y limpia (yo lo ponía, para mí es fundamental)._
_Hablo español y me defiendo en inglés._


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Sabri, a España dónde? Esto en parte es cotilleo y en parte nos puede dar pistas para ayudarte con lo que has escrito... A veces es suficiente que un piso esté "bien comunicado" y no necesariamente "cerca de la universidad"...


----------



## Subjuntivo

Yo en lugar de "*preferiría*" pondría "*me* *gustaría*".

Saludos,
S.


----------



## indigoio

femmejolie said:


> Domino el español y me *defiendo* en inglés.
> Hablo un español fluido y un poco de inglés/me *defiendo* en inglés.
> Con "perfectamente" se sobreentiende  que es "casi" perfecto, como cuando alguien dice que es "bilingüe" (siempre comete pequeños errores)


Ciao Sabry

Mmm, non so, ma questo _defiendo_ non mi suona così adeguato. In Messico è troppo colloquiale, lo dici con i tuoi amici e gente di confianza, mai in una conversazione formale. Capisco che il tuo avviso non è necessariamente formale ma (credo) neanche troppo colloquiale. Al meno in Messico non lo useremmo così, ma anche so che no verrai in Messico, ma andrai in Spagna  .

Ti suggerisco soltanto "un poco de inglés". Ma se gli spagnoli accettano questo _defiendo_, allora va bene.


----------



## Subjuntivo

Me defiendo está bien, pero es CON el inglés, y no EN inglés. Al menos en este contexto.

"Con el inglés me defiendo, pero hablo mejor Cantonés. Si el tipo no habla Cantonés, en inglés me defiendo, nos vamos a entender, pero tengo errores."

Saludos,
S.


----------

